# Ooh la la Abs!



## ilyana (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey everyone! I've been some sort of a lurker here at Specktra so now I feel it is time to introduce myself right at this sub forum. I'm Asian and about 5'3" in height. I've been somewhat chubby my whole life and I feel that now's the time to get rid of all the pouch on my stomach and all the baby fat on my cheeks, thighs wherever.

I recently found a way to get abs without ever doing crunches and yes i know spot weight loss doesn't work so I'm embarking on a total body makeover but with much emphasis on the abs (No harm in that, I'm sure >D)

Basic Stats
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 132 pounds (bargh.)
Goal Weight: 115 pounds 

Being an Asian, rice is an important part of my diet but I've realised eating rice for every bloody meal isn't the way to go v.v;; I'm skipping rice once a day and replacing with another carb. Dang. I'm going to miss sushi.

I guess that's how I'm starting out. I'm not really focussing on any form of diet. I'm going for this wonderful word called MODERATION ^_^

I'll update with my exercise regime soon! Wish me luck <33


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 16, 2006)

I would LOVE to hear about this ab routine of yours, please do share!


----------



## ilyana (Aug 17, 2006)

Hrmm I ate a LOT yesterday. What I ate was soup-based so I guess it's okay. I keep forgetting about moderation.

Anyway, I did my abs routine yesterday and you guys have probably wanted to know what the routine is so here's the article where I got it from: clickie There's also a video too so watch it if you don't understand the instructions!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

Good luck! Let me know how that routine works out for you!


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 7, 2006)

how has this been working for you? i thought the article on "still see bulge after workout" was quite interesting.  who knew intestines were so long, hehehe.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay, I'm glad you decided to embark on this journey! This ab routing looks interesting. My question is though, and I might just be misunderstanding you- but what do you gain from replacing rice with a carb? Isn't rice a carb? Why is one more desireable than the other? Like maybe a whole wheat carb?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Yay, I'm glad you decided to embark on this journey! This ab routing looks interesting. My question is though, and I might just be misunderstanding you- but what do you gain from replacing rice with a carb? Isn't rice a carb? Why is one more desireable than the other? Like maybe a whole wheat carb?_

 
Some foods make others gain weight more than others. For some pasta will make them gain weight faster than rice etc. It's just how it reacts with your body and what other things you're eating. Also it keeps everything in moderation, so it's more likely she'll get more nutrients that way.


----------

